# Hello from MI



## CapnJames (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello everyone! Occasional lurker, new member. I have had a Large BGE for about 7 years now, have enjoyed the experience it has provided. Looking at building a stick burner.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome Capn! 

SMF is a carnivores dream!


----------



## kruizer (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome to SM<F from Minnesota.


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from West Virginia!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------



## bhambrewer (Jan 7, 2021)

howdy from Alabama. This is a group of people who are very generous with their knowledge and skills :)


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 8, 2021)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. You'll find lots of good info here and plenty of threads about building stick burners.  

 daveomak
 is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to stick burners and I'm sure would answer questions for you


----------



## ronf (Jan 8, 2021)

Welcome from metro Detroit


----------



## CapnJames (Jan 8, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. You'll find lots of good info here and plenty of threads about building stick burners.
> 
> daveomak
> is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to stick burners and I'm sure would answer questions for you



Thanks for all of the welcomes folks! I'm sure I will have questions for 

 daveomak
. The builds on here and his info are priceless. I need to run the calcs before I waste anyone's time with questions. An unused 100# propane tank "landed" in my yard for 50$, seems like a start of a build lol.


----------

